# Literally the viral hat of the internet loom knit version MESSY BUN HAT



## cabingirl2006 (Jun 11, 2011)

Literally the viral hat of the internet loom knit versions
MESSY BUN HAT

Loom knit version pattern
http://isela.typepad.com/loomknitting/2016/12/messy-bun-hat.html

Bind offs for the Messy Bun Hat Elastic Bind Off , Basic Bind Off, Crochet Bind Off, videos

http://isela.typepad.com/…/bind-offs-for-the-messy-bun-hat.… Here are three videos showing three different ways to close the Messy Bun Hats.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

You need to correct your link on the three videos. you have 3 dots followed by a slash


----------



## cabingirl2006 (Jun 11, 2011)

cabingirl2006 said:


> Literally the viral hat of the internet loom knit versions
> MESSY BUN HAT
> 
> Loom knit version pattern
> ...


The above link for the videos worked for me but if having problems with that link try this one http://isela.typepad.com/loomknitting/2016/12/bind-offs-for-the-messy-bun-hat.html


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

cabingirl2006 said:


> The above link for the videos worked for me but if having problems with that link try this one http://isela.typepad.com/loomknitting/2016/12/bind-offs-for-the-messy-bun-hat.html


Yes this one works. Thank you!


----------



## k1989s (Nov 21, 2013)

Do you know if there a hand knitted pattern for this hat?


----------



## cabingirl2006 (Jun 11, 2011)

K1989s here is some 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=messy%20bun%20hat&craft=knitting&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best


----------



## cabingirl2006 (Jun 11, 2011)

Messy Bun Hat Knit Version
by Scentsory Knits Free until Christmas with code (hotmess)
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/messy-bun-hat-knit-version


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you for posting the links..


----------

